# installer windows sur iMac 2012 (Sierra)



## billboc (14 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour

je viens de lier plusieurs sujets sur ce forum et au final je suis un peu perdu...

- est-ce une opération risquée de tenter d'installer windows sur mon iMac 2012 (sous Sierra et disques durs Fusion)
- est-ce plus simple avec windows 7 ou 10 ? ou pareil ?
- quelle version de windows faut-il acheter ? je vois des prix allant de 25 à 145€ pour windows ??
- il faut utiliser bootcamp c'est la seule solution ? ou Boot Camp est nécessaire uniquement pour avoir 2 systèmes sur le même disque ? perso je n'ai besoin que de windows sur ce vieux mac.

Merci pour votre aide et excusant par avance mes questions de débutant+++

Bonne journée


----------



## mokuchley (14 Novembre 2019)

billboc a dit:


> perso je n'ai besoin que de windows sur ce vieux mac.


donc il vaut mieux bootcamp à un logiciel de virtualisation (genre parrallele destock)

si les OS de windows vont en se fortifiant d'année en année, alors pour un mac de 2012, il est preferable d'avoir windows 7.le hic que je vois c'est de ne pas trop trainer ses guettres sur le web avec un vieil OS


----------



## billboc (15 Novembre 2019)

y a -til une mise à jour particulièrement à faire sur MACOS SIERRA pour éviter les problèmes avec les disques Fusion ?


----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2019)

billboc a dit:


> - est-ce une opération risquée de tenter d'installer windows sur mon iMac 2012 (sous Sierra et disques durs Fusion)


Il y a toujours eu des petits soucis, mais en fonction des modèles, en fait de la taille du FusionDrive. Avec les 3 To, beaucoup ont posé un big problème et quasiment jamais résolu.


billboc a dit:


> - est-ce plus simple avec windows 7 ou 10 ? ou pareil ?


Peu importe la version, mais mieux vaut utiliser Windows 10, version bien plus aboutie.


billboc a dit:


> - quelle version de windows faut-il acheter ? je vois des prix allant de 25 à 145€ pour windows ??


Chez Microsoft, il n'y a pas 36 prix et 145 € c'est pour la version familiale. En dessous ce n'est pas une version légale !


billboc a dit:


> - il faut utiliser bootcamp c'est la seule solution ? ou Boot Camp est nécessaire uniquement pour avoir 2 systèmes sur le même disque ? perso je n'ai besoin que de windows sur ce vieux mac.


Il faut impérativement passer par le lancement d'Assistant Boot Camp, mais si tu ne te sers que très peu de macOS, tu peux très bien réserver une grande taille pour Windows. Au démarrage, une version de macOS minimaliste est obligatoire.


billboc a dit:


> y a -til une mise à jour particulièrement à faire sur MACOS SIERRA pour éviter les problèmes avec les disques Fusion ?


Non, il n'y a aucune mise à jour particulière avec macOS Sierra dès l'instant où sa dernière mise à jour a été faite en 10.12.6. A la base, le tout est de respecter à la lettre les recommandations du contenu du panneau d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp. S'il y a explicitement la possibilité d'utiliser un fichier .iso, il faudra impérativement en faire le téléchargement sur le site officiel de chez Microsoft, jamais ailleurs, et ce n'est pas sans raison.


----------



## billboc (15 Novembre 2019)

peut-un utiliser Boot Camp sur un disque protégé par FileVault ?


----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2019)

billboc a dit:


> peut-un utiliser Boot Camp sur un disque protégé par FileVault ?


Non et je déconseille de faire la moindre tentative, c'est un énorme risque, car en cas d'erreur, une mauvaise manipulation avec Assistant Boot Camp de rester bloqué avec un disque dur crypté !


----------



## billboc (15 Novembre 2019)

juste pour être sur il suffit de cliquer sur "désactiver FireVault" pour que le disque ne soit plus crypté ? (parce qu'il est déjà activé sur le mac sur lequel je souhaite installer windows...)


----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2019)

billboc a dit:


> juste pour être sur il suffit de cliquer sur "désactiver FireVault" pour que le disque ne soit plus crypté ? (parce qu'il est déjà activé sur le mac sur lequel je souhaite installer windows...)


Oui et il va te falloir être patient en fonction de la capacité occupée dans ton disque dur. Et non, je ne pas te donner une estimation de temps.


----------



## billboc (15 Novembre 2019)

super merci ;-)


----------

